
4 Ways You're Lying to Yourself About Being Productive - Ashuu
http://www.thedailymuse.com/career/4-ways-youre-lying-to-yourself-about-being-productive/
======
schrodingersCat
Yep, on a given day I'm guilty of multiple violations, though I try hard to
stay focused. These are some good tips. I've used the rhythm approach before,
but find that I often justify small, unimportant tasks as being productive
because they fit into a broader goal...

